# Advice



## Nathparry (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey I wondered I’ve been a senior sous for the last 10 months with 15 yrs exp behind me.
The place where I work now say my man management is good and lead by example is good but my attention to detail needs improvement in line of keeping eye on people and making sure jobs are done correct. I work In a gastro pub 4 chefs and sometimes only 2 chefs on at a time
Wondered how is best to vastly improve this attention to keep eye on everyone and make sure things are done right so I can turn the one minus point against me to postive


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

This one got missed apoarently. Due to the delay I'll stay brief. Being sure everyone does things right, 
is pretty straight foward , though lacks specifics. Find out whats exactly being done wrong, and discover
these facts before your bosses do.,
"keeping an eye on everyone" is ambiguous and without specifics, is pretty much meaningless.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

I wouldn't assume they're right.


----------

